# Dr. D Fahrney and Sons Teething Syrup for Babes



## Screwtop (Jun 26, 2019)

Here are two medicines I got on ebay a few days ago. One of them will be resold, so let me know if you want one.

This bottle is cool to me, because I spent most of my childhood in that town. I didn't live there, but we did business there.

There was Alcohol, Morphine and Chloroform inside. It was addictive to adults, and deadly to "babes"


----------

